# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  D&D ONE - Warrior Classes

## Ikedashi

i would love to see some tome of battle classes inspiration. Anyone else?

----------


## Kane0

Yeah absolutely, but realistically I don't expect to see it.

----------


## Dienekes

I mean, I'd be more than happy making the Fighter a straight Tome of Battle Warblade stand in. With the leveled maneuvers, stances, and refresh mid-combat mechanic. 

There's not a snowball's chance in hell that will happen.

Most likely, we'll see some passive damage increases for the warrior classes spread over their levels. Hopefully better than freaking Brutal Critical, but we'll see. And then an opt in method to use weapon's special feature which will likely have a Proficiency times per Long Rest restriction on them or something. If we're lucky these special features will be interesting. If we're unlucky it'll be a repackaging of the Battlemaster's maneuvers we've all seen and used over the last 8 years.

----------


## OldTrees1

> i would love to see some tome of battle classes inspiration. Anyone else?


Yes, I would enjoy something with a bit more variety and substance than the Battlemaster subclass.

However Battlemaster is a sign that the 5E devs don't think there are enough build points to afford a maneuver styled martial.

Furthermore the devs recently talked about "more damage" features for the warriors. We have more than enough damage, let us have other forms of offense!

----------


## animorte

> Furthermore the devs recently talked about "more damage" features for the warriors. We have more than enough damage, let us have other forms of offense!


Im going to adjust that particular section to suit my own perspective: _We have more than enough damage, let us have other forms of utility!_

----------


## Dienekes

> Yes, I would enjoy something with a bit more variety and substance than the Battlemaster subclass.
> 
> However Battlemaster is a sign that the 5E devs don't think there are enough build points to afford a maneuver styled martial.
> 
> Furthermore the devs recently talked about "more damage" features for the warriors. We have more than enough damage, let us have other forms of offense!


To give the devs the slightest amount of leeway. The more damage features was in context of removing the big damage boosts from specific feats. So, I can understand the statement in context to mean that to fix the loss of damage from the nerfing of the high damage feats is to put more damage in the class. 

That by itself is ok. 

But getting actual non-damage focused abilities is I agree the real goal here. In combat and out.

----------


## Waazraath

> Im going to adjust that particular section to suit my own perspective: _We have more than enough damage, let us have other forms of utility!_


I don't know - there are quite a few ways to get loads of damage, but a number of those were through SS / GWM / PAM. With these tuned down (if I understand it correctly) I wouldn't mind a generic raise in damage through class features. You don't want to have to optimize in a niche build to get really high numbers compared to the rest, it should be out of the box.

While in general I agree that martials only need some more utility in 5e as it is (and even that is being adressed in Tasha's already with extra skills, subclasses like Rune Knight and Way of Mercy, etc.), I'm not confident yet that this is the case in the next iteration of dnd.

----------


## Mastikator

My prediction is that fighters will all get 2 x PB superiority dice / long rest and can select maneuvers. The battlemaster subclass might be gone. An eldritch knight or rune knight with superiority dice could probably dish out a bit of damage and combat control.

Edit- additional prediction: eldritch knights will be able to change their spells when they complete a long rest. Probably rune knights will be able to change their runes.

I hope champion will get a lot of lift.

----------


## Waazraath

> My prediction is that fighters will all get 2 x PB superiority dice / long rest and can select maneuvers. The battlemaster subclass might be gone. An eldritch knight or rune knight with superiority dice could probably dish out a bit of damage and combat control.
> 
> Edit- additional prediction: eldritch knights will be able to change their spells when they complete a long rest. Probably rune knights will be able to change their runes.
> 
> I hope champion will get a lot of lift.


That would be quite nice actually. Especially if the maneuvers continue to have a number of utility options. With the current availability of maneuvers and runes, what you suggestion would give a damn interessting character, in and out of combat! As for the champion, yeah. And I mean, it's not that hard. Give it a swim and climb speed at higher levels; give it 2x prof at all physical checks; maybe a few extra fighting styles (and let the player choose then if they want an easy character and take passives, or want options and pick fighting styles that require decision making). 

As for maneuvers: if they make the step to level gated feats (which they seem to do) the step to level gated maneuvers gets smaller, and we might get some (more) ToB-light.

----------


## Mastikator

> That would be quite nice actually. Especially if the maneuvers continue to have a number of utility options. With the current availability of maneuvers and runes, what you suggestion would give a damn interessting character, in and out of combat! As for the champion, yeah. And I mean, it's not that hard. Give it a swim and climb speed at higher levels; give it 2x prof at all physical checks; maybe a few extra fighting styles (and let the player choose then if they want an easy character and take passives, or want options and pick fighting styles that require decision making). 
> 
> As for maneuvers: if they make the step to level gated feats (which they seem to do) the step to level gated maneuvers gets smaller, and we might get some (more) ToB-light.


That's what I'm hoping, the option to choose maneuvers that are utility or commander style, in addition to pure combat control+damage. A player can choose whether their fighter is a commander type or a tactical type and how much of that they want to be utility stuff. Like a caster who can choose between utility and combat/damage/control.

----------


## animorte

> I don't know - there are quite a few ways to get loads of damage, but a number of those were through SS / GWM / PAM. With these tuned down (if I understand it correctly) I wouldn't mind a generic raise in damage through class features. You don't want to have to optimize in a niche build to get really high numbers compared to the rest, it should be out of the box.
> 
> While in general I agree that martials only need some more utility in 5e as it is (and even that is being adressed in Tasha's already with extra skills, subclasses like Rune Knight and Way of Mercy, etc.), I'm not confident yet that this is the case in the next iteration of dnd.


Yes, they made it clear in the one of the recent videos that Warriors will have new ways up making up for that damage via class features and new weapon system, whatever thats supposed to look like.

So Im not worried about damage, as that was addressed. Im still concerned if the Warriors are going to be useful other than just putting up numbers. Which, to be fair, could also be included in the new weapon system.

----------


## Melil12

Keep in mind Warriors include Monk and Barbarian. What ever the Warrior group system is will have to apply to them. 

Numbers were never the issue, so much as utility and out of combat stuff. 

And as usual the player base for martials is so big there are so many opinions on how it should play.

----------


## Leon

I'd like to see Battlemaster removed and the Maneuvers become a standard feature for Marital classes or as a option for the Hybrid Warriors (Paladin/Ranger) to have instead of Spells. Not to the same extend that BM had maybe but they all should be able to get a small pool of scaling by PB dice and a couple of Maneuvers  to use. Was working out a system to add this into a game i was going to run with a choice of the above or a Fighting style if you didn't already have one (Barbs, Monks, Rogues)

----------

